# And the moving plans begin... Input welcome.



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm still awaiting formal CO email but my app status changed to Approved type Resident. 

I've been firing job applications like crazy since the RV. My kids finished school now (US school) and I must plan carefully since schools in NZ end in Dec and the school year starts in Feb 2015. 

I can't just land there without a job offer, I need to find a location first. Oh my. Funds are available. 
The problem is the "Where". Where do I go? 

How did any of you guys plan and implement r with family?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> I'm still awaiting formal CO email but my app status changed to Approved type Resident.
> 
> I've been firing job applications like crazy since the RV. My kids finished school now (US school) and I must plan carefully since schools in NZ end in Dec and the school year starts in Feb 2015.
> 
> ...


We were in exactly the same situation.
We had our visa's in hand and nothing else. No job, no idea where to go etc.
We decided that we should just go ahead, pick a place to stay and book flights/shipping etc for 6 months in the future, then once all that was done apply like mad to get a job.
We received the passports back with the visas in early August 2011 and after losing out on a perfect job opportunity by a whisker later that month, we booked flights, shipping etc in October 2011 for the 1st March 2012 which was the date we came here.
We decided the best opportunity to get a job for me would be in Auckland, so that is where we decided to base ourselves.
We have friends living in Whangaparaoa so it seemed the best policy to be near them when we arrived.
The plan was to go there for 3 months, rent a house, have a bit of a holiday then try to find a job by putting myself in front of the employers.
We got to late November 2011 and we were at the point where we wanted to sign up for temporary fully furnished rental accommodation in Auckland's Northern suburbs but luckily I landed 2 jobs by the first week of December - both in Wellington so all we had to do was change the shipping destination of our container to Wellington instead of Auckland.
My new employer added on the internal flights from Auckland to Wellington as we'd already booked to Auckland.
So we never actually got to Auckland. We flew out of Manchester, UK 1st March 2012 and landed in Wellington on the 9th. Started work on the 19th. Been here since!
Can feel your dilemma though!

I'd say spend a few months trying to get a job and if it doesn't work then you'll have to make the decision to come here without a job. It's doable. Just treat it as a holiday...what can go wrong 
You'll have way better chance of getting a job in person.
You'll just have to choose the place that gives you the best possible chances, so more than likely a city like Auckland or Wellington, maybe Christchurch. Depends what your expertise is ?

Regards,


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

simply me said:


> I'm still awaiting formal CO email but my app status changed to Approved type Resident.
> 
> I've been firing job applications like crazy since the RV. My kids finished school now (US school) and I must plan carefully since schools in NZ end in Dec and the school year starts in Feb 2015.
> 
> ...


Tell again what your profession/employment history is?


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Kimbella said:


> Tell again what your profession/employment history is?


Professor in computer science over 10 years in university teaching in UK and Dubai and other. My spouse just got the PHd two weeks ago in same area. I don't mind to work professional out of education. 

I've been on Seek and unijobs.co.nz, I been to every HR in all NZ unis (not much in my area). 
Ummm.... Jobs.ac.uk. 

I'm thinking aim for Auckland.


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Same situation here. Just got approved. *high five to us* 
Now madly looking for jobs. I'm too scared to move without one!


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

actemplin said:


> Same situation here. Just got approved. *high five to us* Now madly looking for jobs. I'm too scared to move without one!


Great!! Me too. I'm just firing application like crazy. I hope to get an interview before July.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

actemplin said:


> Same situation here. Just got approved. *high five to us*
> Now madly looking for jobs. I'm too scared to move without one!


Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

What climate do you like? What activities are you interested in. I have lived in many parts of NZ, atm we live in Australia, but moving back. For us, we have picked the Hawkes Bay area. Its economy is buzzing, full of cafe and wineries and brilliant weather. 
I read these forums and admit some sadness that so many people pick Auckland, not thats its not a beautiful area, but the rest of the country has so much to offer. 
Have you looked at Wellington, yes the weather has a very bad reputation, its windy, but such a liveable city and house prices are lower than Auckland. if you don't mind a commute to work, the Masterton area north of Wellington gives you the "Being out in the country" feel and the advantages city life as well. Good luck, NZ is a beautiful country. Friends of ours moved from the UK, sold their house and put all their "Stuff" in storage there and come down and toured the country while looking for work. They had decided on Auckland, ended up in Christchurch and love it, new beginnings make life exciting!


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Rosieprimrose said:


> What climate do you like? What activities are you interested in. I have lived in many parts of NZ, atm we live in Australia, but moving back. For us, we have picked the Hawkes Bay area. Its economy is buzzing, full of cafe and wineries and brilliant weather. I read these forums and admit some sadness that so many people pick Auckland, not thats its not a beautiful area, but the rest of the country has so much to offer. Have you looked at Wellington, yes the weather has a very bad reputation, its windy, but such a liveable city and house prices are lower than Auckland. if you don't mind a commute to work, the Masterton area north of Wellington gives you the "Being out in the country" feel and the advantages city life as well. Good luck, NZ is a beautiful country. Friends of ours moved from the UK, sold their house and put all their "Stuff" in storage there and come down and toured the country while looking for work. They had decided on Auckland, ended up in Christchurch and love it, new beginnings make life exciting!



Wow!! Thanks. To us Auckland and Wellington and all those nice areas you mentioned are all the same now, since we've never seen NZ  anywhere with a job. But Auckland so far had more jobs posted and I'm applying there. 

Upon actually arriving it will be different. It's so risky coming with no job. I'm looking into temp accomodation for me and family to get a feel if the area and enroll kids in school. I've saved a good amount and my spouse will seek a job too. So one of us had to give  

I'll keep all updated. 

Thanks


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> We were in exactly the same situation. We had our visa's in hand and nothing else. No job, no idea where to go etc. We decided that we should just go ahead, pick a place to stay and book flights/shipping etc for 6 months in the future, then once all that was done apply like mad to get a job. We received the passports back with the visas in early August 2011 and after losing out on a perfect job opportunity by a whisker later that month, we booked flights, shipping etc in October 2011 for the 1st March 2012 which was the date we came here. We decided the best opportunity to get a job for me would be in Auckland, so that is where we decided to base ourselves. We have friends living in Whangaparaoa so it seemed the best policy to be near them when we arrived. The plan was to go there for 3 months, rent a house, have a bit of a holiday then try to find a job by putting myself in front of the employers. We got to late November 2011 and we were at the point where we wanted to sign up for temporary fully furnished rental accommodation in Auckland's Northern suburbs but luckily I landed 2 jobs by the first week of December - both in Wellington so all we had to do was change the shipping destination of our container to Wellington instead of Auckland. My new employer added on the internal flights from Auckland to Wellington as we'd already booked to Auckland. So we never actually got to Auckland. We flew out of Manchester, UK 1st March 2012 and landed in Wellington on the 9th. Started work on the 19th. Been here since! Can feel your dilemma though! I'd say spend a few months trying to get a job and if it doesn't work then you'll have to make the decision to come here without a job. It's doable. Just treat it as a holiday...what can go wrong  You'll have way better chance of getting a job in person. You'll just have to choose the place that gives you the best possible chances, so more than likely a city like Auckland or Wellington, maybe Christchurch. Depends what your expertise is ? Regards,



Yup. So hard to come without atleast an interest from an employer. My kind of job can be processed without my being there to begin with based on my online research profile and stuff. But it's hard bcuz we hv teenagers coming from a US school system grade 11&10 , so these years are important to them and so are schools, schools depend on our home location, Our home depends on job.  

Thanks for the input. I can feel the experience already.


----------

